# Scented lard soap.



## yellowlab2 (Jun 6, 2002)

My wife makes really nice lard soap for the family. The last batch she made she added patchouli and it smelled wonderful. But it seems as the soap has been sitting the smell of the oil has decreased almost to gone. So, my question is this; does the oil added to soap evaporate/out gas/something over time?


----------



## PrairieClover (Jun 19, 2015)

That's too bad! I love patchouli scent. There is a forum called "soap making forum" where you might find more soapers. It is not here on the homesteading thing. Check it out. I'm not a soaper but I follow that forum too.

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=11


----------

